# Goldberg on a different keyboard...



## Ilarion

Imho, opening the following link will let one experience a tasteful interpretation of the "Goldberg""


----------



## quack

Here is a performance on prepared piano


----------



## Ilarion

quack said:


> Here is a performance on prepared piano


Methinks John Cage would approve...


----------

